# Tips For An Idiot, Please: Lume Shots



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Can someone explain in idiot terms how to take decent pics of lume. For instance, I tried to photo my Seiko Diver which has amazing lume. It looked like a firefly in thick fog.

Thanks!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

if you want to bring the lume up to its best use a uv light,Also mount camera on a tripod or something like that and set camera to highest ISO setting


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

All I do the same but use a lowish ISO around 400 with a long exposure so that i get a good clear shot. If you dont have a UV lamp then just stick it under a spotlight for approx 5 seconds


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Right, thanks, will try tonight! What sort of distance from the watch to lens?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

close as you can without coming into shot


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Right. Will have a bash tonight.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't forget the tripod & remote shutter release.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Or use the self timer mode - my camera has a 2 second timer so you can click the shutter and not worry about wobbling the camera when you let go.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

same here Timer is deffo the way to go


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't have a tripod but will figure out the timer!! Thanks.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The use of higher ISO settings, (400 and above) runs the risk of introducing 'noise' into the image.

Use of a lower ISO, say 100, and a longer exposure, would prevent this.

As has been said, tripod, timer, and, I would suggest, manual exposure might be the best combination.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, right! Will experiment!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Success! Now to play to see how to optimise things.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> All I do the same but use a lowish ISO around 400 with a long exposure so that i get a good clear shot. If you dont have a UV lamp then just stick it under a spotlight for approx 5 seconds


Be careful if it is a 'hot' spotlight; no longer than a few seconds as you run the risk of burning/melting the dial/crystal!

I have found that modern CFLs radiate enough UV to dose up the lume quite nicely.

-- Tim


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Eek. Thanks for the warning!


----------

